# Apache 127.0.0.1



## Tiger (2. Dezember 2001)

Hi!
Also wie mach ich jetzt, dass andere meine Page auch sehen können. Bei OmniHTTPd musste ich anstatt der Server IP (127.0.0.1) meine dns domain eingeben (savejunkey.dns2go.com) eingeben und es ging. Wie mach ich das bei Apache oder muss man da was anderes machen.
Danke im voraus!!! :_


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Tiger,

Um den Apache inet-ready zu machen, musst du die httpd.conf-Datei in C:/apache/conf ändern, d.h. hauptsächlich die Bindung an eine IP.
Ich habe mal eine Beispiel-httpd-Konfiguratinosdatei angehängt. Falls du dein Problem damit nicht lösen kannst, werde ich mich der Sache selber mal widmen.


----------

